# WANTED!!!: Spyder Old Fred Jacket, Men's XL...



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

I can't decide if that is the ugliest thing I've ever seen or a sheer moment of design genius.... You might want to try calling Boulder Ski Deals in Boulder Co, they sell alot of the factory left overs at their store here.

http://www.boulderskideals.com/


----------

